# bs-board.is is dead



## max2000 (Jun 23, 2021)

Does anyone know what happened bs-board forum?


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 23, 2021)

I heard it's dead.


----------



## mugzy (Jun 23, 2021)

That used to be Ausroids. I believe the owner of ausroids was busted if I remember right.


----------



## mugzy (Jun 23, 2021)

Here's the story.


Looking for reviews on Ausroids.is (ugbodybuilding.com)

More than 320,000 steroid tablets seized in Prospect drug bust (theaustralian.com.au)


----------



## max2000 (Jun 23, 2021)

Yeah I know it. They didn't get the whole operation. AFAIK, they got tipped off by a customer who was a cop. Otherwise, the bust would've been way bigger.


----------



## TheMachin3 (Jun 24, 2021)

Not sure what's happened to it, but very frustrating...


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 24, 2021)

thats bullshit 

(see what i did there)


----------



## TRB (Jun 24, 2021)

The forum should be back up soon likely under a different domain. Would assume members will be contacted once this happens.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 24, 2021)

eww.. when a board owner or source or sponsor gets busted, I try to stay away from any affiliation with that.... I'd recommend yall do the same thing. Let that ship sink.


----------



## bvs (Jun 24, 2021)

A few years ago the aus roids website was for sale on the darkweb for like 20k. I wouldnt trust it


----------



## TRB (Jun 24, 2021)

Bit odd to see you blokes dragging the site through the mud when you clearly don't have much knowledge surrounding it.
Ausroids and Bs-board are totally separate entities.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 24, 2021)

TRB said:


> Bit odd to see you blokes dragging the site through the mud when you clearly don't have much knowledge surrounding it.
> Ausroids and Bs-board are totally separate entities.


No one hated on or dragged those boards in this thread. 

I will however throw back at you, it's a 'bit odd' to see 3 'aliases' that just joined our forum, all in this thread promoting another forum. None of you have even posted an intro post. That is a bit odd to me. Just sayin, mate


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 28, 2021)

No one here gives a fuk.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 28, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> No one hated on or dragged those boards in this thread.
> 
> I will however throw back at you, it's a 'bit odd' to see 3 'aliases' that just joined our forum, all in this thread promoting another forum. None of you have even posted an intro post. That is a bit odd to me. Just sayin, mate



Plus using the term "blokes", no, not odd at all.


----------



## Alfresco (Jul 1, 2021)

The board was a big supporter to ausroids.is, kinda Of they have same owner or doing business together no sure and I am not sure what happened to ausroids.is ? Once they started to rip ppl off and stopped shipping or replying messages the bs- board went off as they used to solve the issues between customers and sponsors.


----------



## Ghoste (Jul 1, 2021)

Just went to log back in because I need to do an order soon and was hoping to see recent reviews of where to buy from. Any recommendations? I'm located in Perth WA. Used Ozgear till they exit scammed me on a $600 order 😂


----------



## Alfresco (Jul 3, 2021)

The new link guys ends with net instead of is


----------



## Garnzy (Jul 10, 2021)

Hey fellas, anybody know Juicehead/Muscle Pharma’s new Wickr?


----------



## Sloppy Biscuit (Jul 24, 2021)

Ghoste said:


> Just went to log back in because I need to do an order soon and was hoping to see recent reviews of where to buy from. Any recommendations? I'm located in Perth WA. Used Ozgear till they exit scammed me on a $600 order 😂


They took Ozgear of their page also another vender that was on page told me he got shut down due to being doged by a competitor. I would say they would of had more to do with the page being deleted.


----------



## oldgirl (Jul 28, 2021)

Ia the Ausroids house brand ULTIMATE ANABOLICS?  Which in turn is/was IA Superpharma?


----------



## BustaCapps (Jul 28, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> No one here gives a fuk.



I love this board  …this is by far the best IMO and why I stay visiting here and learning. Thankful I found this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XLNC (Jul 29, 2021)

BustaCapps said:


> I love this board  …this is by far the best IMO and why I stay visiting here and learning. Thankful I found this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Legit saw this and had to make an account 😂


----------



## ozzyozzyozzy (Nov 15, 2021)

Garnzy said:


> Hey fellas, anybody know Juicehead/Muscle Pharma’s new Wickr?



Hi mate stumped across this while searching myself for a few of the old sources as I know that things have changed.. Austeroids are selling bunk gear and possible exit scam, bs-board is closed down although it looks like they put up a landing page with old sponsors info there on their bs-board.is site


----------



## Donk39 (Nov 21, 2021)

ozzyozzyozzy said:


> Hi mate stumped across this while searching myself for a few of the old sources as I know that things have changed.. Austeroids are selling bunk gear and possible exit scam, bs-board is closed down although it looks like they put up a landing page with old sponsors info there on their bs-board.is site


Has bs shutdown their site as well? Cheers mate


----------



## Nyzz (Dec 15, 2021)

Bs board is trash 😂 Admin’s are trash, the whole thing is a circle jerk around “high ranking” members.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 15, 2021)

Nyzz said:


> Bs board is trash 😂 Admin’s are trash, the whole thing is a circle jerk around “high ranking” members.


Some forums can be a funny place. Some folks think the number of posts, or 'likes' they have means something in the real-world. Then they log-off after Ma yells to them their Mac-N-Cheese is ready.

Bizarre beginnings to Social-Media I suppose...


----------



## Nyzz (Jan 22, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Some forums can be a funny place. Some folks think the number of posts, or 'likes' they have means something in the real-world. Then they log-off after Ma yells to them their Mac-N-Cheese is ready.
> 
> Bizarre beginnings to Social-Media I suppose...


Fucking love this!!!! 😂😂😂 couldn’t have said it better!!


----------



## mttas (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm not sure what's happened to it.


----------



## BigAzzFudge (Jan 23, 2022)

mttas said:


> I'm not sure what's happened to it.


They changed their domain name to .org since their first shutdown. They have shutdown again as of yesterday.


----------



## maxcat67 (Jan 23, 2022)

BigAzzFudge said:


> They changed their domain name to .org since their first shutdown. They have shutdown again as of yesterday.


did they come up under another name again?


----------



## BigAzzFudge (Jan 23, 2022)

maxcat67 said:


> did they come up under another name again?


Nothing yet mate.


----------



## Little Lenny (Jan 23, 2022)

BigAzzFudge said:


> Nothing yet mate.


Should be able to get in contact with 1 of the moderators on ***** for updates or disputes.


----------



## Ghoste (Jan 24, 2022)

went to log on this morning and seen it was shutdown again, hopefully back up and running soon


----------



## Duuu3 (Jan 24, 2022)

Dam I was just getting my post count up and this. Have to make up these days with more irrelevant comments.


----------



## Trenshaw (Jan 24, 2022)

Where all the money everyone just put in the test group end up?? 🤔


----------



## Ghoste (Jan 24, 2022)

Trenshaw said:


> Where all the money everyone just put in the test group end up?? 🤔


I imagine it will be back up and running shortly, last time it disappeared it changed domain & popped back up.


----------



## leeeeeeerrooooy (Jan 24, 2022)

Trenshaw said:


> Where all the money everyone just put in the test group end up?? 🤔


Man, I have been searching high and low to find info on this.  They fucked with the domain all last week, before one of the mods called out a sponsor publicly.  I've no idea how much money they would've made from that HPLC testing.

Seems a bit convenient,
- last saturday "fix things on the domain"
- Ask for money to randomly test sponsors.
- Posts fake gear from HPLC
- 4 days later the forum falls of the face of the earth.

Two sponsors won't even reply to wickr


----------



## Ashthetics (Jan 24, 2022)

Somebody with the mods wickr’s update this thread when the new domain is released pls


----------



## leeeeeeerrooooy (Jan 24, 2022)

2nd this and third this


----------



## Trenshaw (Jan 24, 2022)

I’ve spoken to one sponsor, another one didn’t msg back. You’d think they’d tell people before they crash their own website especially now people are financially invested.


----------



## leeeeeeerrooooy (Jan 24, 2022)

Trenshaw said:


> I’ve spoken to one sponsor, another one didn’t msg back. You’d think they’d tell people before they crash their own website especially now people are financially invested.


When they got rid of .IS and went to .org.  It was smooth.  It's just weird that the site was going into maintenance all week last weekend, asked members for money to support HPLC results, A lab rep is ruined and then it's radio silence.  Too many questions to be answered over a fortnight


----------



## BigAzzFudge (Jan 24, 2022)

Trenshaw said:


> I’ve spoken to one sponsor, another one didn’t msg back. You’d think they’d tell people before they crash their own website especially now people are financially invested.


What did the sponsor say mate? Have they been advised anything


----------



## Shredsss (Jan 24, 2022)

Forum site is now back and running boys


----------



## Elskippo26 (Jan 24, 2022)

Shredsss said:


> Forum site is now back and running boys


Not for me


----------



## Ashthetics (Jan 24, 2022)

Also not back up for me


----------



## Trenshaw (Jan 25, 2022)

Up for 2mins then crashes lol


----------



## Ghoste (Jan 25, 2022)

all up and running for me with no issues


----------



## Trenshaw (Jan 25, 2022)

No it’s not, I work in IT. It’s only working for small amount of users currently


----------



## Trenshaw (Jan 25, 2022)

Ghoste said:


> all up and running "for me" with no issues


One of the lucky ones 😂


----------



## Trenshaw (Jan 25, 2022)

Little Lenny said:


> Contact a mod on wikr:





Little Lenny said:


> Contact a mod on wikr:  bs1au


Lol scam


----------

